# Yamaha or Sea Doo for jetski fishing????



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Im torn between the two.I like the Yamaha 4 cylinder engines and reviews.But i can't stop staring at the new Sea Doo design,,,, Wich would be best to fish out of?

I know jetski Brian uses Yamaha


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill be buying one this week or next.


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

You can fish from them things?!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I would think you could fish off either but that Yamaha is really nice. I see more of the Yamaha jet skis on the water than any other.

TH


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Plant Guy, yes you can and its catching up here in the states. I find myself going fishing on my boat with my cooler,net and two rods. I have a 14 foot v hull and only goes about 15mph (mercury 20) A jet ski will do 55-60+ and its more economical than any boat. They also reach almost 12' in length.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> I would think you could fish off either but that Yamaha is really nice. I see more of the Yamaha jet skis on the water than any other.
> 
> TH


Yeah i see most shops rent them than any other brand.

Thanks for the replies Fellas!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*No, don't do it! Please don't do it!!!*

Dude! Please don't start that in the Galveston Bay complex!!! Wade fishermen need quiet. Boat fishermen use their trolling motors to quietly seek their fish. How in the world are you going to fish amongst these people with a freaking jetski and not **** off the entire world???

Jetski Brian is way offshore, away from the quiet-seekers. Please don't try to copy him in our bay system...


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Dude! Please don't start that in the Galveston Bay complex!!! Wade fishermen need quiet. Boat fishermen use their trolling motors to quietly seek their fish. How in the world are you going to fish amongst these people with a freaking jetski and not **** off the entire world???
> 
> Jetski Brian is way offshore, away from the quiet-seekers. Please don't try to copy him in our bay system...


The same way they fish with their boats!! get there turn it off go wade get back on and hit the next spot. Or anchor and fish, just like a boat does.You must be thinking teenagers tearing it up.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

ceja said:


> The same way they fish with their boats!! get there turn it off go wade get back on and hit the next spot. Or anchor and fish, just like a boat does.You must be thinking teenagers tearing it up.


Maybe so, but still a valid concern. Jetski Brian don't get off...

You obviously know what I'm concerned about. Long history of wading the surf, wading back lakes, and having some idjit roar onto the scene in his jet propelled phallic extension. OK, fine, that's just as appropriate with many boats and the nimrods who captain them. I'll shut up now...


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Maybe so, but still a valid concern. Jetski Brian don't get off...
> 
> You obviously know what I'm concerned about. Long history of wading the surf, wading back lakes, and having some idjit roar onto the scene in his jet propelled phallic extension. OK, fine, that's just as appropriate with many boats and the nimrods who captain them. I'll shut up now...


I too appreciate the peace and quiet of fishing and only looking for what works best for me. I respect other fishermen and don't plan on pulling up to waders on the jet ski,(a big no no)

I appreciate your concern and comment and thru dialogue and forums like this we can communicate what is appropriate and expected of others fishing Our bay systems


----------



## rmd1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

I drove out past San Luis pass and hit Christmas Bay to do some wade fishing this past Saturday. Got there about 6 am and waded out along the shoreline. About 2 hours into my wade (very peaceful and quiet) UNTIL some tools on jet skis decide to terrorize the bay. The whole **** bay and they choose to pass back and forth in front of me by about 75 yards. They were also towing some little screaming kids on a tube. I drove over an hour to get to a quiet spot and to enjoy some fishing. I have nothing wrong with kids having fun, but does it really need to be done where people are wade fishing??? I might get bashed for this, but man I was really *****d off. All I could do was wade the 200 yards back to my truck and call it a day.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Sadly those TOOLS don't fish themselves or they would know a wader needs quiet to trick the fish into thinking his lure is a real fish or fly. 

I don't see why you should get bashed for expressing your opinion.


----------



## rmd1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very true... just a family out having fun, I guess. It seemed to be a dad with his wife on the back of the ski and 2 kids in the tube. Just really sucked that they had the whole bay, but insisted on passing back and forth right in front of me. I tried waving them down several times, but had no luck. I had a bright colored shirt on, so I'm certain I was visible to them.

On a positive note... that jetski Brian guy has a couple of sweet setups on his skis.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

yes he does RMD! i plan on using the same lowrance gps as he does.

And on another positive note, I ordered my first BllyStix rod today specifically designed to use on a jet ski :doowapsta


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I have had good luck with Yamaha over the years, I like the non supercharged models because the have less maintenance and better fuel mileage. There are several people that fish off of Sea Doo's also. It is not the jet ski that can be a problem, it is the operator. No different than owners of guns, cars, motorcycles, boats ect... The ski these days are four stroke, very quiet and stealthy, great for the flats drifting. Here are some of my rigged skis.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Go with Yamaha - we have 2 of them and they are great.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

I support both Yamaha & Seadoo. Both being great machines, it's all preference. I choose the new Seadoo and it works perfect for my fishing needs.

I drift the shores, anchor fish, etc. and I do it without being rude or bothering other fishermen in the bay.


----------



## CAPT.BUM (Dec 16, 2009)

I have fabricated a fishing rig for the jet ski that takes less than 5 minutes to instal, has a live well, and when you are finished you pop the cooler off and you have a cutting board to fillet your fish on, it will be out on the market very soon, keep your eyes open for them. No drilling screws in to your ski of any sort. I had a 18' wellcraft and have enjoyed fishing off the ski this summer more than the boat,maybe that's because I can get where most boats can't.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have a question regarding Yamaha/Other Makes vs Sea Doo.

Aren't Sea Doo's radiator cooled, thus can run in shallower water vs other makes?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Recently drove my friends brand new Sea Doo Wake 155 and I was nothing short of impressed with it. This is the one with "braking" and has the ability to basically sit/idle in one place without moving from the jet. 

I could see this capability being invaluable while fishing.. Not to mention the sucker pretty quiet, stable and had a good amount of storage. Also had a slick pole that recessed into the hull that would make for some good options to add rod holders or something.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> I have a question regarding Yamaha/Other Makes vs Sea Doo.
> 
> Aren't Sea Doo's radiator cooled, thus can run in shallower water vs other makes?


They are closed looped cooled which just means the salt water isn't passing thru the engine. It doesn't run any shallower than other manufacturers. Depending on the amount of seaweed I get mine in about 8" or so.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

jetskibrian said:


> I have had good luck with Yamaha over the years, I like the non supercharged models because the have less maintenance and better fuel mileage. There are several people that fish off of Sea Doo's also. It is not the jet ski that can be a problem, it is the operator. No different than owners of guns, cars, motorcycles, boats ect... The ski these days are four stroke, very quiet and stealthy, great for the flats drifting. Here are some of my rigged skis.


 Very nice Brian and i have to say you are at the forefront of Jetski fishing here in the states. I agree on the operator comment. Im also respecful of other fishermen no matter what watercraft i use.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

CAPT.BUM said:


> I have fabricated a fishing rig for the jet ski that takes less than 5 minutes to instal, has a live well, and when you are finished you pop the cooler off and you have a cutting board to fillet your fish on, it will be out on the market very soon, keep your eyes open for them. No drilling screws in to your ski of any sort. I had a 18' wellcraft and have enjoyed fishing off the ski this summer more than the boat,maybe that's because I can get where most boats can't.


 Capt i will keep my eyes open for it. Im always happy to support other 2coolers and their hobbies or proyects for profit. keep us posted on here when they are available.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the positive feedback! Im stoping today at Genes to look at both. Im not in search of the fastes or the most HP just a reliable machine. Seems like YAMAHA has the upper hand and SEA DOO has the looks... Guess there is no YAMADOO lol.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yamaha will make a better fishing rig, Seadoo the better toy, both are quality machines, but the Yamaha will be more stable, now if you wanna beat the other guy to your spot, pick the Seadoo.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

In the Galveston bay chop 40 MPH is fast enough. I rarely go WOT.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been researching both ski's as well. I think SeaDoo offers some nice cutting edge features but Yamaha has pretty close to the same features but they are mechanical instead of electronic. That might be something to consider.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

You would think saltwater not flowing through the motor would be a major plus for Sea Doo


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Get a yammy.... there is a reason for all the rental companies running them for years.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Get a yammy.... there is a reason for all the rental companies running them for years.


To counter-argue this fact I have heard that most rental companies use Yamaha only bc Seadoo can't compete with their bulk pricing. I'm not saying one or the other is better, but if money talks ...


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a Yammie and looking to replace it with a Seadoo. Closed loop cooling system, braking mechanism, and they look pretty cool. I like not having to flush the engine. One less thing for me to do.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a Seadoo. You still have to flush, but it's just the exhaust system.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Dude! Please don't start that in the Galveston Bay complex!!! Wade fishermen need quiet. Boat fishermen use their trolling motors to quietly seek their fish. How in the world are you going to fish amongst these people with a freaking jetski and not **** off the entire world???
> 
> Jetski Brian is way offshore, away from the quiet-seekers. Please don't try to copy him in our bay system...


 I agree, but boaters will do the same thing. I have met wade fishermen who hate yaks. Its never the equipment, more the operator.

Either way, sorry about your wade. Like has been said many times, nobody owns the bay.

Some think they do LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"closed loop" cooling system is on 4-stroke skis, no matter what brand.

if you want "quiet" get a 4-stroke

yamahas are generally used by rental companies because they are darn near indestructible...Sea Doos, not so much.

and chickenboy...closed loop cooling has nothing to do with how shallow a ski will run - only that the engine does not need external water for cooling...you still have to run water though the jet to propel the ski, and that's where they all need depth to get up.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

I appreciate everyones comments and suggestions. After researching and talking to service personal at two dealers GENES POWERSPORTS close to the house and MANCUSO POWERSPORTS on SW FWY i have decided on the YAMAHA HO. Both mechanics told me they get more sea doos in for service and repairs vs Yamahas.

They told me the newer sea door with all the newer technology and more expensive to maintain and service vs the yamahas 4 stroke non supercharged engine.

I also found out it is the perfect time to buy a jet ski since dealerships are looking to dump inventory for the fall. I got a 1k discount on a 2012 model at MANCUSO. the longer you wait the less available inventory they will have.

March to July is the highest demand and therefore prices are higher and firm.
I will be selling my 14 footer v hull aluminum boat to buy a trailer for the jet ski.



Again thanks everyone for your input:brew:


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

24Buds said:


> I agree, but boaters will do the same thing. I have met wade fishermen who hate yaks. Its never the equipment, more the operator.
> 
> Either way, sorry about your wade. Like has been said many times, nobody owns the bay.
> 
> Some think they do LOL


He had it right when he said "OUR BAY SYSTEM" :bluefish: the bay belongs to all of us who fish and conserve it.


----------



## chardog2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Right on ceja! Wait till duck season... People really start acting like they own the bay.. Don't let anyone discourage you just because of their misfortunes.. I think a jet ski for fishing would be awesome!


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

chardog2 said:


> Right on ceja! Wait till duck season... People really start acting like they own the bay.. Don't let anyone discourage you just because of their misfortunes.. I think a jet ski for fishing would be awesome!


Thanks Chardog!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If jet skis ruin wade spots pencils must misspell words!


-mac-


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If jet skis ruin wade spots pencils must misspell words!
> 
> -mac-


LOL right on!:rotfl:


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Dude! Please don't start that in the Galveston Bay complex!!! Wade fishermen need quiet. Boat fishermen use their trolling motors to quietly seek their fish. How in the world are you going to fish amongst these people with a freaking jetski and not **** off the entire world???
> 
> Jetski Brian is way offshore, away from the quiet-seekers. Please don't try to copy him in our bay system...


They are already here. I see jetski fisherman launching all the time in Trinity and Galveston. There is a group of four that launch all the time at Galveston Bait and Tackle.

I have had them fish in the same area as me, and never had a problem with them. Those units are pretty quiet.

I suspect it is like every other boat operator and depends on the operator.

The guys i see fishing out of them, are just like the rest of us, they want to go in quiet and fish and then move on.


----------



## Mr. Howard (Mar 26, 2011)

mbeard said:


> They are already here. I see jetski fisherman launching all the time in Trinity and Galveston. There is a group of four that launch all the time at Galveston Bait and Tackle.
> 
> I have had them fish in the same area as me, and never had a problem with them. Those units are pretty quiet.
> 
> ...


You, sir, are correct.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

PWC's are mostly quiet in stock form. There are after market exhaust etc just like any other vehicle. But yes its all about the operator of the boat.

It was said there are more Seadoo's in the shop than Yami's. This may be correct and thats because Seadoo has about 4 times the market share. There are may more Seadoo's on the water than yami (PWC"s). I have owned both. Both are great units just depends on what you want of of the PWC. The Seadoo PWC have ROTAX engines. It will be hard for me to say which motor is more reliable. I love Yami and Rotax.


----------



## TXPoleBender (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your panties out of a wad Clayton. I wade fish all the time and fish from my ski. You just idle up if people are in the area.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yeah Clayton...and now everybody knows you wear panties :biggrin:


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

The closed loop cooling system was not on the 2012 Yammies


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Can a trolling motor be mounted to one?


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

I rented boats and wave runners for years. Look at most rentals Yamaha. Dependable.


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

PHINS said:


> Can a trolling motor be mounted to one?


Yes you can. I will try and find the link to a really good looking set up.

This jet ski buying deal is just like a car, it takes for ever!!!!!


----------



## Da_Da (Jul 28, 2019)

If you prefer Sea-Doo and interested in Sea-Doo Fish Pro I can recommend this review here.


----------

